# Alcyon 1930



## papik (Feb 23, 2015)

My 1930 ALCYON


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 24, 2015)

Can we get a pic of the chainring please ?


----------



## sam (Feb 24, 2015)

Very layed back bike.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 24, 2015)

sam said:


> Very layed back bike.




My thoughts too,quite the geometry on that frame. I really like the looks of that one.


----------



## papik (Mar 30, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Can we get a pic of the chainring please ?




The chainring side


----------



## slcurts (Mar 30, 2015)

That's gorgeous, but I'm thinking the brake levers were meant to be mounted pretty much down on the drops. That seems to have been common practice around then, plus you could reach the levers a lot better. That's how my '36 Dawes was set up.


----------



## papik (Mar 30, 2015)

slcurts said:


> That's gorgeous, but I'm thinking the brake levers were meant to be mounted pretty much down on the drops. That seems to have been common practice around then, plus you could reach the levers a lot better. That's how my '36 Dawes was set up.




Yes, this is not definitive ...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 30, 2015)

I had the levers down in the drops on my pale imitation of a bike like this Alcyon, but I usually am riding with my hands at full reach.
http://s53.photobucket.com/user/gormanao/media/1938 Raleigh Gazelle/boyracer.jpg.html
  It takes at least two distinct motions to grab the levers from there and it is just plain awkward.  For me.  I moved the levers out to the reach- it looks a little funny, but they are indeed easy to grab.  I'll probably replace the steel levers with some road style levers at some point, but that requires new cables....


----------



## papik (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice bike , I love this kind of handlebar !


----------

